# NFS underground 2 no more races



## jtn3833

I've been having a blast with this game but I ran out of races. I know I'm not done with the thing, there are still locked mods at the shops. It seems as if I should be looking for something to usher me into the next level or something but I cannot find anything. I've gone through the world map and every race type is completed.

Here are my career stats...
visual rating=3 star
game completion= 51%
found all hidden shops
unlocks= 80%
region completion status= 106.98%
world event wins= 35/30

I just don't understand what I'm supposed to do at this point... any ideas?
Thanks,
JTN


----------



## Super-D-38

I think it's your car rating.. Get it over 3 stars and more races should open.


----------



## jtn3833

how do i get it over 3 stars with no available races?

Thanks,
JTN


----------



## Super-D-38

It's based on the look of the car.. mess with the paint and decals..
Also wheels, lights, neon, sponser stickers.... sound system.. ect.


----------



## Super-D-38

Your still in the first region? there should be 5 total.. 
Here is a shop location map.


----------



## Super-D-38

Also, here is my 10 star Skyline.. I used "Mega Trainer" to get this car real early.. 

I think it's only stage 2 turbo... 

Also a hint!.. Take off your Nitro, and the other cars won't use it... 
The AI cars are based off of your cars performance..


----------



## heyyouguy

dude i have the smae problem on my ps2....my star rating is 6.o and im on stage 4...no races left what do i do?


----------



## Super-D-38

Welcome heyyouguy! :up:
hmm, haven't played this game in some time..

Have you tried;


> It's based on the look of the car.. mess with the paint and decals..
> Also wheels, lights, neon, sponser stickers.... sound system.. ect.


There are many add ons for your car.. 3 types of paint alone.. Gloss, Metallic, and Pearl I think.. Carbon Fiber parts have higher visual as well.. 
As you progress more wheels unlock too, even if you don't like how they look, just put some on to boost your rating to advance. Then take them off.


----------



## S132

I had that, I just raced some cars round the map, you know the ones that are driving around and they ask you if you want a race. After that more races appear.


----------



## crazyinengla

yes, you need to race and win against all the other driving cars until theres none left in EACH stage to fully unlock the mods - or you could go to the garage part and re-race, there should be loads that say not completed - Tip: start each one, race to the corner and then restart the race and finish it - if you win then you will get the money from that race.


----------

